# 2009 CES - January 8 - 11, 2009



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I thought that since we're inside of 60 days away....I'd start a thread to discuss the upcoming 2009 CES, as well as perhaps share who might be going.

Here is the informational site on CES (note: it's not open to the general public):

http://www.cesweb.org/

I've always wanted to attend, and will be there myself 2 of the 4 days. 

It's quite an interesting display of new and future techy goodies.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I attend CES every year; it's easy since it's local for me. 

Lots of techno-goodies and good exercise. :righton:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I attend CES every year; it's easy since it's local for me.
> 
> Lots of techno-goodies and good exercise. :righton:


That's right...I forgot that you can practically walk there! 

I always called it the "DisneyWorld for Technogeeks" (of which I am admittedly one).

Maybe we'll see ya there!.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's right...I forgot that you can practically walk there!
> 
> I always called it the "DisneyWorld for Technogeeks" (of which I am admittedly one).
> 
> Maybe we'll see ya there!.


Actually, I *DO* walk there (and beyond) on a regular basis for exercise. :dance07:

I always viewed the event as either GeekTopia or NerdVanna. 

Just look for the 6'6" blonde Irishman, to make Identification easier I could always wear the kilt... 

I just had a thought; maybe we can form a DBSTalk.com CES-Assault Squad / social gathering. I'm sure other people from this board will be there as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Actually, I *DO* walk there (and beyond) on a regular basis for exercise. :dance07:
> 
> I always viewed the event as either GeekTopia or NerdVanna.
> 
> ...


Well you should be easy enough to spot.  :lol:

The more DBSTalkers there, the better, I say.

I'd like to take my camera in there too....any restrictions along those lines?...I didn't read of any in the paperwork that came with the badge.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to go...I need to check a few things before I commit to it. I may wear my kilt too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd like to take my camera in there too....any restrictions along those lines?...I didn't read of any in the paperwork that came with the badge.


There haven't been restrictions in the past. The last time I went (2007) I had a camera soldered to my body. People thought I was from some country in the orient. 

As a general hint to everyone going, be sure to check out the entertainment schedule at the Gibson Guitars tent. They get some great entertainment there with very few people in the audience. I saw Brian Wilson and his band and Joan Jett there and got some great pix.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

smiddy said:


> I want to go...I need to check a few things before I commit to it. I may wear my kilt too.


Two guys wandering around in kilts I guess wouldn't be too hard to find. Thankfully, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, unless, of course, someone has a camera. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Two guys wandering around in kilts I guess wouldn't be too hard to find. Thankfully, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, unless, of course, someone has a camera. :lol:


I can assure you that had nothing to do with my question on the OK to bring a camera...:eek2: :lol:

I was looking more at the "roving reporter" role that I've done from my previous experience in that field...

It's nice to share info and people love pictures...so I was looking to perhaps provide some of both.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

There are no restrictions on cameras; I've taken one to CES multiple times.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I want to go...I need to check a few things before I commit to it. I may wear my kilt too.


This may a good year to go from a cost stand point. I just received an email talking about all the discounted hotel rooms now available. Many hotels are cutting rates(or rather not doubling rates for the time CES is in town).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> There are no restrictions on cameras; I've taken one to CES multiple times.


Thanks!

Looks like I'll try to do my roving reporter thingy... 


dave1234 said:


> This may a good year to go from a cost stand point. I just received an email talking about all the discounted hotel rooms now available. Many hotels are cutting rates(or rather not doubling rates for the time CES is in town).


Just got that e-mail too....thanks...already booked accomodations at a very low price.

For those who would like to go...please note:

1- This is *not* open to the general public - an online application for those associated with the Consumer Electronics industry must be completed for their application to be accepted. The link to sign up is in the first post.

2- Flights for this event book up fast.

3- Hotels for this event book up fast too, and typically hotel rates jump up to 2X or 3X times their normal rate, since they know they have a 75,000+ captive audience for rooms that week. However, CES does provide discounted room information in e-mails and the printed material that comes with your badge.

All that said - it would be great to see any DBSTalkers there!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

One thing to add, free registration closed November 1st. It’s going to cost you $100 to register now and it will cost $200 after January 2nd. 

A BIG word of advice, look over the exhibitors and formulate an attack plan BEFORE you arrive. I cannot stress how huge this event is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> One thing to add, free registration closed November 1st. It's going to cost you $100 to register now and it will cost $200 after January 2nd.
> 
> A BIG word of advice, look over the exhibitors and formulate an attack plan BEFORE you arrive. I cannot stress how huge this event is.


Agreed. I've made my list, and checked it twice....

Hopefully this year's show will be quite nice....


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Rules for shows like COMDEX (RIP) and CES in Vegas...

1. Wear comfortable shoes.
2. Bring boxes to ship back brochures and other extraneous pickups.
3. Your wife WILL find that autographed picture from the adult entertainment section
4. If you get in an accident heading back to Vegas at 3AM EVERYONE will know where you were.
5. Wear comfortable shoes.
6. Make sure you really want what you pickup at every booth because you'll be toting it around all day.
7. She doesn't love you...she probably doesn't even like you
8. Losing 20 bets in a row does not increase the odds of winning the 21st hand.
9. There's no such thing as "almost" in gambling.
10. Wear comfortable shoes


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It appears you've been to Vegas before Ken. I spent several dollars there attending several Red Flags at Nellis. I can concur with everything you've written there...especially the one about comfortable shoes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> Rules for shows like COMDEX (RIP) and CES in Vegas...
> 
> 1. Wear comfortable shoes.
> 2. Bring boxes to ship back brochures and other extraneous pickups.
> ...


Perfect advice....

As for a few details on a couple points...

#1,#5, and #10 should be #1, #2, and #3..... ....but great advice no matter where on the list.

#3 and #7 clearly are first hand accounts....I have no idea what you might even be talking about...:lol:

#8 is a statistical fact. I have proven this concept firsthand in Vegas over 100 times myself, and have the ATM debit receipts to prove it. 

Other than all that - I'm really looking forward to going, and maybe even bumping into a few fellow DBSTalkers there as well....


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I posted this elsewhere earlier this week:

I stumbled onto an incredible deal this afternoon.

I already had a nice reservation at the Fremont Hotel downtown. The rooms are small but clean, and transportation via city bus is slow and uncool, but cheap. Still, it would be nice to get a room at a hotel where the CES shuttles go.

I went to Harrahs.com and logged in with my Total Rewards players club number (0 points, literally never been used). Then I asked to see all of the Harrahs' Las Vegas properties for arrival on Jan. 6 (press day) checking out on Jan. 9. I got these results:

Imperial Palace $285 & up (dumpy, slow elevators)
Bally's $425 & up
Flamingo $445 & up
Caesars Palace $725 & up
Rio $150 & up
Paris $575 & up ...

Wait a minute! The Rio, for three nights during CES, for $150 total? Yes! Quicker than I can type here, I made the reservation. Now for less than I would have paid for a comfortable tiny downtown room, I've got a deluxe studio suite with free CES transportation.

The weird thing is that when I retraced my steps without the Total Rewards card, the same room at the Rio shows $710. Everybody else is also a little higher ($350 IP, $637 Bally's, $475 Flamingo) but nothing like that.

BTW, you can only get a Total Rewards card at any Harrahs casino. If you don't have/can't get one, I also saw a Travelocity/MasterCard deal for $75 off 3 nights at certain hotels, which brought the South Coast to under $120 when I checked. The South Coast is a very nice place, but with only an irregular shuttle and city bus service to the strip.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Good find on the room rate!

The CES themselves also e-mailed all registered folks an e-mail about a discounted hotel rate plan for several hotels that expires 11/30...some are actually back to "almost normal" rates....


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

How associated with the consumer electronics industry do you have to be to have your application accepted for this event?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Not very. It's good if you can say that your job involves some kind of consumer electronics product or service. Failing that, you might say that you're visiting because your (unpaid) part-time job is advising CE users (via forums). 

On one hand, CES promises its exhibitors that its attendees are legit. But on the other hand, CES really wants a lot of people to attend. So the CES folks are looking for any good reason to accept you. Go for it!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Jeopardy! will be taping on the show floor during the evenings of CES. Request audience tickets here: http://www.jeopardy.com/cestickets/

When they're not taping, there will be photo ops at the contestant lectern, and opportunities to take the three-minute contestant pre-test. Could be fun!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> Jeopardy! will be taping on the show floor during the evenings of CES. Request audience tickets here: http://www.jeopardy.com/cestickets/
> 
> When they're not taping, there will be photo ops at the contestant lectern, and opportunities to take the three-minute contestant pre-test. Could be fun!


Thanks...just ordered 2 tickets!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Man, I just found out there is no way I can make it, our customer has scheduled reviews that week (yeah, I know, why on Earth just after a major holiday). Please remember to post your photos and to drink a tall Ale for me!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I didn't know that ogres had reviews.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I didn't know that ogres had reviews.


Yeah, too many these days, unfortunately. I've been in Tucson, AZ all week so far (80 degrees yesterday as opposed to upper 20's in St. Louis). :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Yeah, too many these days, unfortunately. I've been in Tucson, AZ all week so far (80 degrees yesterday as opposed to upper 20's in St. Louis). :lol:


Shame you can't make it...that's how badly I felt last year when something from work came up and prevented me from going. This time in January....I already took the vacation time off in advance - non negotiable.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Shame you can't make it...that's how badly I felt last year when something from work came up and prevented me from going. This time in January....I already took the vacation time off in advance - non negotiable.


Unfortunately, I'm in a position that requires my attention so...and I just took vacation (well deserved) to go hunting. I ill have to dream about 2010 I guess.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I got my registration submitted. Now to find a hotel room for a reasonable rate, reasonable of course being a relative term. I'd at least like to have enough left to afford a tank of gas to get back home.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> I got my registration submitted. Now to find a hotel room for a reasonable rate, reasonable of course being a relative term. I'd at least like to have enough left to afford a tank of gas to get back home.


They are offering some special reduced rates on their Website...and also you can still find a few if you hunt the travel sites too....but yes....the general practice in town is for the hotels to jack up the rates knowing they have a captive audience.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Vegas...Moscow...Vegas...Moscow....Moscow wins (by a wide margin).

Hope you all have a good time...CES can be a lot of fun.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> Vegas...Moscow...Vegas...Moscow....Moscow wins (by a wide margin).
> 
> Hope you all have a good time...CES can be a lot of fun.


We're counting on it!

Enjoy your trip as well....especially since *WE* won't be freezing our butts off in Vegas.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We're counting on it!
> 
> Enjoy your trip as well....especially since *WE* won't be freezing our butts off in Vegas.


Freezing in Moscow? Freezing doesn't quite capture how cold it was last time I was there. All I remember was walking by a group of people warming themselves around a witches breast.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> Freezing in Moscow? Freezing doesn't quite capture how cold it was last time I was there. All I remember was walking by a group of people warming themselves around a witches breast.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

So it's like Minneapolis then....

I'll take Vegas in January any time...not to mention the fun at the CES,


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So it's like Minneapolis then....
> 
> I'll take Vegas in January any time...not to mention the fun at the CES,


When I went to the show one time before I had moved to Florida (from Minneapolis), I was the only one walking from the hotel (Circus Circus) to the convention center in a short sleeve shirt. It seemed like a nice late Spring afternoon to me. 

I wish I could make it this year, but, too many things going on here. I'd like to see the men in kilts. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> When I went to the show one time before I had moved to Florida (from Minneapolis), I was the only one walking from the hotel (Circus Circus) to the convention center in a short sleeve shirt. It seemed like a nice late Spring afternoon to me.
> 
> I wish I could make it this year, but, too many things going on here. I'd like to see the men in kilts. :lol:


I pass on the kilts....but will likely have the short sleeve shirt.

I'm originally from the upper midwest too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dealerscope.com/article/...reless-appear-international-ces-400979_1.html
300 New Exhibitors Expected at CES


> The Consumer Electronics Association will welcome more than 300 new exhibitors at next month's International CES, out of 2,700. Noted companies joining the festivities include Blockbuster, Electronic Arts, Eye-Fi, Mattel and Verizon Wireless.


More...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147117
BCS Championship game in 3D at CES.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richard King said:


> http://www.dealerscope.com/article/...reless-appear-international-ces-400979_1.html
> 300 New Exhibitors Expected at CES
> More...


I'm just hoping the exhibitors don't outnumber the attendees... 

I'm hearing the attendance may be down by as much as 20% this year...which I could care less about...but then I should be able to exhale while walking down the aisles instead of having to hold my breath as I wander between booths... :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Now I'm a little worried, I was going through the exhibitors list and cannot find DIRECTV.

Found Echostar/Dish Network, but no DIRECTV. Am I missing something?

http://www.cesweb.org/exhibitorDirectory/default.asp


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Now I'm a little worried, I was going through the exhibitors list and cannot find DIRECTV.
> 
> Found Echostar/Dish Network, but no DIRECTV. Am I missing something?
> 
> http://www.cesweb.org/exhibitorDirectory/default.asp


Nope...no Liberty or DirecTV listed.

I've also seen some other vendors cut back their booth sizes and/or related activities....my guess is things will be a little bit leaner because of the economy.

Looks like Echostar still has a booth....but remember that Dish spun them off into their own unit (including Sling)...so that should also be interesting...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sometimes, DIRECTV will have an exhibit off-site. What is interesting is there is no listing for a press conference onsite this year. 

Also of note is Dish is now by Invitation only. They weren't the last two years, I don't think.

Press day is a very, very busy blast. 

All that said, I very much doubt I will be there at all this year. Too much happening here, not enough DIRECTV there. 

Merry Christmas everyone!
Tom


----------



## BillP2R (Oct 28, 2007)

Back in the day, an IEEE membership card would qualify you for attendance at CES.

Is this still the case?

--------------------- Bill


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sometimes, DIRECTV will have an exhibit off-site. What is interesting is there is no listing for a press conference onsite this year.
> 
> Also of note is Dish is now by Invitation only. They weren't the last two years, I don't think.
> 
> ...


Disappointed you're missing this year.....at least we hope to see Doug and say hello.

If you hear of anything on the DirecTV offsite or other such info...please share via PM if you would please.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you hear of anything on the DirecTV offsite or other such info...please share via PM if you would please.


Why a PM? There are others here that would REALLY like to know.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Why a PM? There are others here that would REALLY like to know.


No that's fine.....I was just asking to see if you happened to have heard something in particular.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sometimes, DIRECTV will have an exhibit off-site. What is interesting is there is no listing for a press conference onsite this year.
> 
> All that said, I very much doubt I will be there at all this year. Too much happening here, not enough DIRECTV there.


Look at the bright side, you won't waste time attending a PC where D* will show products that will never see the light of day. Then think how much time you will save not having to moderate arguments over these products that will never exist.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Look at the bright side, you won't waste time attending a PC where D* will show products that will never see the light of day. Then think how much time you will save not having to moderate arguments over these products that will never exist.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Excellent job, looking for the (tarnished) silver lining in the cloud...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Excellent job, looking for the (tarnished) silver lining in the cloud...


Hey, I'm GLAD some of the things shown at CES did not get released. :lol:

Think "Direct Date". :nono2:

I'm still a little saddened by DIRECTV2GO and the HDPC-20 going Kaput though.

However, DIRECTV has been pretty good on releasing what they showed off at CES, with only a few exceptions.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Draconis said:


> Hey, I'm GLAD some of the things shown at CES did not get released. :lol:
> 
> Think "Direct Date". :nono2:
> 
> ...


Of the things introduced the last two years, I can only think of one that didn't get released, and it was hardware ready: the HDPC-20.

Two years ago we had the Gaming Series, Nascar hotpass, and SatGo.
Last year we had DIRECTV2PC, AM21, and HR21Pro.

Unfortunately the Gaming Series and Hotpass didn't work out, but they were released. Hotpass sounds like it will be re-swizzled into something and stick around in some form.

What would have been? (Or might still be?) Hopefully continuing the trend of coolness. 

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It would sure be nice to see them at the CES......somehow....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey good luck guys, I hope you get to see some really kewl stuff!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Hey good luck guys, I hope you get to see some really kewl stuff!


Thanks....looks like they'll be a few familiar name badges there....

Too bad you won't be able to make it too...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Anyone have questions to ask at the Dish/EchoStar booth?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Anyone have questions to ask at the Dish/EchoStar booth?


Sure......like when do you think you'll merge with DirecTV????

Wonder how they'd field that one....:lol:

Actually, its Echostar's booth...so I'd be inclined to ask about SlingBox's new plans...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, it does not look good for a DIRECTV booth; I was looking over the Innovations Honorees for the 2009 CES. DIRECTV has 2 products listed there, but&#8230;



> Location(s): This honoree is not exhibiting at the 2009 International CES.


CES Innovations Honorees


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Well, it does not look good for a DIRECTV booth; I was looking over the Innovations Honorees for the 2009 CES. DIRECTV has 2 products listed there, but&#8230;
> 
> CES Innovations Honorees


Unfortunately....your are right...not DirecTV booth this year, although my contacts tell me they will have some "folks on the ground" there...

In addition, we'll have some DBSTalk representation there too....

Despite perhaps 15-20% lower attendance this year.....there will be lots to see.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Unfortunately....your are right...not DirecTV booth this year, although my contacts tell me they will have some "folks on the ground" there...
> 
> In addition, we'll have some DBSTalk representation there too....
> 
> Despite perhaps 15-20% lower attendance this year.....there will be lots to see.


Good luck and don't forget to take lost of pictures!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Good luck and don't forget to take *lost* of pictures!


I may get lost there occasionally, but I'll take lots of pictures...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Samsung is set to unveil the world's thinnest LCD TV at CES.
The thickness is estimated at 6.5 MM,or about 1/4" thick.

http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20090105/tc_afp/skoreatvlifestylecompanysamsung_090105081109


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

...and I got an invite to see Panasonic's latest "3-D" HDTV there as well....we'll see just what we all find there later this week...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and I got an invite to see Panasonic's latest "3-D" HDTV there as well....we'll see just what we all find there later this week...


You're not the only one Panasonic invited.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, you, I, and a couple thousand of our best CES friends got that invite.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Samsung is set to unveil the world's thinnest LCD TV at CES.
> The thickness is estimated at 6.5 MM,or about 1/4" thick.
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20090105/tc_afp/skoreatvlifestylecompanysamsung_090105081109


We need to get some pics of this. Holy snikies :eek2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Taking pictures of the side view of something this thin is very difficult.  (I tried last year, when they were much thicker.)


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Samsung is set to unveil the world's thinnest LCD TV at CES.
> The thickness is estimated at 6.5 MM,or about 1/4" thick.
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20090105/tc_afp/skoreatvlifestylecompanysamsung_090105081109


JVC has their own 32" super-thin LCD they are showing off, only 7mm thick.

JVC 32-inch LCD Prototype's 11-pound Weight and 7mm Thickness To Be Ogled At CES


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> JVC has their own 32" super-thin LCD they are showing off, only 7mm thick.
> 
> JVC 32-inch LCD Prototype's 11-pound Weight and 7mm Thickness To Be Ogled At CES


I like that.....alot. 
Now,if it is 1080p/24fps capable,I might consider investing in one of these for our spare room.
:grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm holding out for a reasonably priced 2160p / 120Hz television. Anything else would end up being replaced.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I may get lost there occasionally, but I'll take lots of pictures...


Yep, I am the dislexic typist. Sometimes I spell things completely backwards...

But seeing as you are of such couth I can't imagine you ridiculing anyone for spelling like I do, would you? 

Yes, please take a plethora of photographs, _PLEASE_! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Yep, I am the dislexic typist. Sometimes I spell things completely backwards...
> 
> But seeing as you are of such couth I can't imagine you ridiculing anyone for spelling like I do, would you?
> 
> Yes, please take a plethora of photographs, _PLEASE_! :hurah:


We'll do our best....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We'll do our best....


Photos, more photos [said like, precious, my precious and wringging my hands]!


----------

